# ANTONIN DVORAK: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 and 2



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

*ANTONIN DVORAK: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 and 2*
Vlach Quartet Prague, Ensemble • Helena Sucharova-Weiser, piano
Naxos 8.572159

​
Dvořák's two piano quartets stand beside those of Beethoven, Brahms, Mozart, Mendelssohn and Schumann as important contributions to the chamber music repertoire. Enlivened by Czech inflections, the elegant charm of the _First_, with its marvellous set of variations and combined scherzo-and-finale last movement, contrasts with the more serious and weighty character of the _Second_, where an expressive theme for cello in the slow movement and a lyrical scherzo in waltz-time lighten the prevailing mood.

Enjoy this week's complimentary track: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 87 - III. Allegro moderato, grazioso http://bit.ly/56VsIo


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the Vlach Quartet. It's always lovely when the daughter (Vlachova) of a famous violinist (Vlach) follows in her father's footsteps and forms a quartet of the same name. 

What a brilliant string quartet cycle, complete with the extra fluffy chamber bits too


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

the Dvorak piano quartets are the most melodious in the genre.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've a splendid version by the Prague Trio+Jan Talich on viola, a French Le Chant du Monde CD. OOP?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Got my Dvorak's 1st Piano quartet by Yo Yo Ma, Isaac Stern v, Jaime Laredo viola and Emanuel Ax in piano.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Taneyev said:


> I've a splendid version by the Prague Trio+Jan Talich on viola, a French Le Chant du Monde CD. OOP?


That's an amazing version...>!


----------



## saliverjonshon (Feb 7, 2010)

I like this forum site according to me.....


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have two wonderful versions of the 2 Dvorak Piano Quartets.
Firkusny & members of the Juilliard Quartet
The Ames Quartet


----------

